# Lobster Party Around The Vortex!



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Seasoned with melted butter and Seafood Splash, grilled indirect around the Vortex till an internal meat temp of 145º. These were about 4 ouncers, we went in on a case of them with friends and neighbors getting them from a local Food Service truck. Worked out to just shy of $3.00 per tail, quite reasonable for lobster... sure were tasty!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Where the heck did you find lobster tales for 4 ounce tails for only $3.00each?


----------

